

 Which is Better: Page Rank or Traffic  - known
http://www.youngentrepreneur.com/blog/2008/11/27/which-is-better-page-rank-or-traffic/

======
zitterbewegung
Traffic is probably better. Traffic that actually makes you money is even
better than that.

